# Scored a Great EOS RP Deal - $898 Out the Door Pricing



## digitech1x (Sep 16, 2020)

Just wanted to share this. I scored an EOS RP, Brand New (Not Refurb), off Canon USA's site for $898 USD out the door.

I was able to stack two coupon codes which were:

L1N5YWT - 10%

XJ49WS7 - 10%

Check out the screenshot of my purchase if you don't believe.

Figured I'd share! Almost a steal at this price.


----------

